# How to find a job in the USA?



## ryang0907 (Feb 9, 2015)

how do I apply for a working visa in the usa.i dont know how yo convince the usa I am a specialist in job...


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

ryang0907 said:


> how do I apply for a working visa in the usa.i dont know how yo convince the usa I am a specialist in job...


YOU don't apply - the company hiring you does.


----------



## ryang0907 (Feb 9, 2015)

How do I find jobs in America because I am halfway across the world.... any idea which sites I should post my resume for employers to view.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Finding a job from a distance is difficult (to put it politely). 

If you have the right credentials and/or experience (i.e. something that is lacking in the job seeking pool in the part of the US where you would like to end up), you may have a chance finding an employer willing to sponsor you for a work visa. But the chances are very slim of your being able to get hired and sponsored without ever setting foot in the US.

If you've got a particularly desirable skill or background - preferably technical or hard sciences - you can apply directly (online or by post) stating that you would need a visa, and indicating that you will make yourself available in the US for an interview in the near future. Obviously, this costs money, as you'll need to be able to make the trip at your own expense, possibly on fairly short notice. 

It's not a quick process, nor are there any guarantees at all that you'll be able to interest a potential employer in talking to you. In the meantime, keep your eyes and ears open for any and all opportunities that might crop up where you currently are - jobs with US based companies where you might be able to transfer in a few years, training programs, working in your current job on international projects or with American colleagues, etc.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## markgill (Mar 10, 2016)

Hi guys…..For my opinion

Getting a job anywhere requires that you have a skill that someone wants. No one automatically gets a job just because they have a degree or get a certain scar. It helps but it may not be the deciding factor. . Most people got a job with the help of their* next career * after day, after day… or apply online to 1000’s of different positions.
Well it back on what work visa you qualify for and if the U.S. employer is willing to promote you for a work visa. You'll need to first search for jobs and then obtain a job offer before a work visa application can be filed on your behalf.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Nursing is regulated at the State level, and usually requires you to sit a state nursing exam in your State of residence. The trick is getting legal residence (with work authorization). There used to be a special visa for nurses, but that expired some years ago and is no longer a viable route into the US.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## HoneyEmmet (Mar 11, 2016)

Hello everybody, is there any plastic surgery centers hiring in Tennessee ?


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

HoneyEmmet said:


> Hello everybody, is there any plastic surgery centers hiring in Tennessee ?


I doubt that anyone here has direct experience related to your question. In a case like this, Google may be your best option: https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q=cosmetic+surgery+careers++tennessee


----------

